# My Gym having problems with local council - read story and comment please



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Council Morons

please can you comment on the story, I'm trying to cause as much hassle as possible for the Council so I get the planning.

Thanks guys


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's [email protected] mate, hope you get it sorted


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Put a comment on there for you :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems planning authorities everywhere are populated with the same blinkered idiots...why would they prefer an empty unit to one that is occupied and employing people....we are being run by [email protected]'ll leave a message on the site mate when I get home :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks mate

Its so stupid the excuses they are using, well if I can create enough sh*t for them then they should cave in.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont get me started on local councils! put a comment on for ya pal, hope you sorted real soon! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dingosteve said:


> Dont get me started on local councils! put a comment on for ya pal, hope you sorted real soon! :thumb:


LOL just read it, cheers mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

left a comment for ya mate.

good luck with it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Would like to sign the petition Tom, but I am thinking geography might get in the way of it lol.

Can I pm you my full name and address, you can add it, let me sign by proxy so to speak?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

have commented mate,,.,. for some reason my name change from Ian to tom)))))

good luck with it mate im sure your going to get alot of support from everyone in the local area

Ian

Not tom germany))


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom have you thought about making an online petition too?

I'm not sure how much credence it would carry by comparison to a paper version as such, but undoubtedly a lot of members here would sign it for you.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys

I have thought about an online petition but in effect this is what it is as people can read the story and comment adding their support so the more comments I get the better.

RS - just leave a comment in support of the proposal because if it goes to appeal it will go to a national Planning Inspectorate committee


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope it sorts itself out Tom


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Put a reply on there Tom then edited it & it seems to be on there twice now.

I have been in touch with Tom all through this farce & have seen him battle the same type of officious red tape bullsh*t that we had to.

Keep pushing for it Tom, you* will* win.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Paul - without your help I dont think I would have even got this far. I pretty much used that quote you put up in my planning application lol.

Im like a dog with a bone now, nothing is going to stop me

Cheers everyone else for your comments as well.

:thumb:


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Crazy talk, put a comment down, as i said madness and i really hope it works out for you bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

placed it all over the net for you buddy....you got my backing


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

you must pursue this tom...its such a great plan of action...what with cheap memberships,access for disabled...blimey...you are creating jobs in the present climate of recession,you are promoting health and fitness,which at present the country is in decline with such an overwhelming state of unhappy,unfit individuals that cant even keep up with their kids...so you present role modelling here too!!!

blimey...how can a council actually refuse...is their only answer...everyone else has failed,so you will too?

surely have some reasoning behind it...your venture far outweighs any cons they set aside for it!!!!

how many people would you been entertaining...bringing good business to the area...health awareness...opportunities for people in different sports disciplines to have somewhere to train and become better at their given sports!!!!

and as you said...not just putting in the disabled bit to get the go-ahead,you actually want rights and equality for the disabled folk,somewhere,where they can come...because lets face it how many other places do disabled folk have access to???

most of the disabled folk i know are categorised and have no access to anywhere,therefore be rendered at home all the time!!!!

blimey...your genreating health and fitness for crying out loud...what did the council want,something they can slap high tax on...some business that they can drum up revenue on...hold on...look at what you wanna do...not all about money!!!!!

i'd like to see the councils reasons on paper why they are against,what are the actual reasons?

i know your a experienced guy,will have health n safety and all other issues of a gym covered...there is no possible reason for not hving a gym is there...blimey the government should be backing more ideas such as this...shouldnt they?

more on this later...gotta go...good luck


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

I made a comment for ya Tom, hope everything works out, will keep my eye on this.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Left my two cents, I deal with planners all the time at work and they all seem to be the same bunch of ridiculous excuses for human beings.

They were the person at school that took great joy in being awkward, you know the person in a group who would stir up trouble and be a general slimebucket.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Ive commented for you Tom...:laugh: I feel your pain hun!

I hate our local council with a passion....we have the only privately run gym in our area, up against 2 council run leisure centres (1 obv wasnt enough for them!) every time we virtually breathe we have some jobsworth from the council telling us we have violated some law or other... :confused1:

Oh, yes....and they have introduced extra rates as well (not so cleverly disguised as Business Improvement - BID) which benefits us as a business, you guessed it....not at all! And its a compulsory payment....tossers! :cursing:

Don't let them get you down hunny, you should be proud of what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

commented :thumbup1:

Best of luck with it


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Have commented for you mate.

Will just point out that for some reason following you link leaves your name and email addy in the relevant parts of comment section


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Anabolic Ant - Yes its so stupid I cant believe. I even included a letter from the landlord saying he would go bankrupt if he couldnt rent the building but thats not good enough either

Dawse - Yes same in that area 2 local council sh*tholes.

Tasty - they dont seem to live in the real world do they


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ive changed the link now so my name shouldnt appear in the message box


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't find the link mate!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Bodybuilder-s-gym-hopes-frustrated-red-tape/article-1035372-detail/article.html

there you go


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, I just said my piece!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Bodybuilder-s-gym-hopes-frustrated-red-tape/article-1035372-detail/article.html?

Seems the article may have moved as todays stories get put on.

Some idiot has put up a post claiming Im playing the disabled card.

Well I soon ran all over him with facts.


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Tom....hope this works out for you. I know how much you have invested in time and money getting your gym off the ground......its your dream so keep fighting buddy!!!

Beaurocrats......give them a little power and responsibility and it just goes to there heads....never mind helping people who have genuine interests in the community...like yourself.

*BIG H*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers H

So an update, after harassing the local Councillors I finally had a really good positive email from one who advised me that my petition will be treated as 1 letter and so I know have to ask everyone who signed the petition to write a letter of support as well.

Talk about silly.

Well Im just going to write a standard letter and get each individual to sign it.

I have a feeling this thread will turn into one similar to Ninepacks (paul Booth) as a crusade against council red tape lol.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

We beat em, so you can too buddy. As ever, any help or advice, just call me.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Anabolic Ant - Yes its so stupid I cant believe. I even included a letter from the landlord saying he would go bankrupt if he couldnt rent the building but thats not good enough either


cannot believe the stupidity of this situation...the council always have to make a simple situation a complex red tape issue of sort some!!!!!

looks like you'd be doing everything and helping out the landlord...you deserve a bloody medal in my eyes mate...but these officials too busy following some outdated ideas and plans!!!

they have always got some other motives such as money....then twist it into their reasons are for the greater good!!!

frikk off!!!!

would be nice if people did still say yes or no and here's the reason why(a valid one at least)

by the way i've commented for you!!!

keep plugging away at this T....good luck!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

got a meeting with the local MP next Friday so hopefully that will be some support for us.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one. Can't quite believe how ridiculous the council's stance is over this


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Just to put some perspective on this I can understand in principle at least why the council have to protect primary employment zones but they see the rules very rigidly and conveniently ignore the other clauses that allow what is called complimentary or ancillary uses which can also be allowed.

Here is an example of why they have to protect employment zones. It's an extreme example but it illustrates the point. This was explained to me by our councillor (who helped us no end fighting the planning dept):

Imagine a mill/industrial building in an industrial area where people traditionally come to work. The owner of one mill decides ''fcuk it, I'm going to convert the building into apartments & make a killing''. Then the owner of the next building decides to do the same & so on. The employment zone would then be slowly eroded away.

What the council are ignoring is the fact that in the Unitary Development Plan, there exists clauses for other uses in these zones that will either enhance, or compliment the area. A gym is one such use that provides the local workforce with a convenient place to stay fit. A fit & healthy workforce is also less likely to be going off sick or injured, so it's considered in line with government policy for reducing sickness absenteeism & saving on SSP payments.

The council will cave eventually but you have to make a royal nuisance of yourself if you want to succeed. The ones who sit back & just accept what these biro pilots have to say will get walked all over but the ones who make themselves a pain in the a*se will win so keep fighting buddy!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd hate to imagine if Evo's had not got planning still be at the ****e they call fitness first keep fight Tom remember Rocky never gave in!!! Eye of the tiger mate


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Macca 1976 said:


> I'd hate to imagine if Evo's had not got planning still be at the ****e they call fitness first keep fight Tom remember Rocky never gave in!!! Eye of the tiger mate


Too right bud. If we had'nt opened, you'd still be....... erm, what's the word? Oh yes, normal :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes exactly Paul, What I dont get is that they dont consider a gym an employment use?

WTF? so then I run it for free and all my staff will be volunteers? Yes that makes sense.

The local cllr has been quite helpful so far, he's provided me with a detail of a social club nearby which was in the employment zone and was granted permission to be turned into flats, this shows that the PEZ in that area can be argued against. Especially as we will be adding employment and benefitting the health of local people.

Theres also planning for 400 houses to be built almost right next to the gym so this also increases our argument for a gym needed in the area.

We will get it I just have to be prepared for a major fight and thats what I like doing so happy days :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will it weaken your case at all if those signing the petition are not from the local area?

It does seem a little shortsighed to reject it, and they appear to be hiding behind some legislative framework for rather tenuous reasons.

Anything worth having doesn't come easily though...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well I am arguing that people from around the area will travel into the area to train which will be good for the local area as they may stay to shop and eat etc.

I've got an answer for everything


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

Well Kingswood isn't too far from me, so I could always use the gym, making sure I use the other local shops as well 

Where do I sign


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Just commented good luck with it.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> well I am arguing that people from around the area will travel into the area to train which will be good for the local area as they may stay to shop and eat etc.
> 
> I've got an answer for everything


Well I'm down in Bristol later in the year visiting the Mrs family, so I'll pop in for a sesison, and I'll obviously need meat from the local butchers etc etc :cool2:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

The gym i train at has been trying to move to new premises for over 4 years, they finaly move in to there new premises in the next couple of months,keep at it dont let the [email protected] get you down.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd get everyone to draft their own letter, or just use the template as a draft - certainly when people write to MPs about things i've read it can weaken the case if all the letters received are the same.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well Kingswood isn't too far from me, so I could always use the gym, making sure I use the other local shops as well
> 
> Where do I sign


LOL well you can write me a letter of support if you want?

Petitions are only treated as 1 letter despite how many signatures you have. What a load of cack.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Willie said:


> I'd get everyone to draft their own letter, or just use the template as a draft - certainly when people write to MPs about things i've read it can weaken the case if all the letters received are the same.


Yes I've had this rethink and I've just asked people to write a letter of support.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Seems like the newspaper article paid off, had a lot of good positive comments and also been contacted by a few disabled people who like what I am doing.

Hopefully I will be working with them so see what they would want in a gym to make it more disabled friendly.

I'm going to keep this thread going as a sort of blog for the gym.

I've also got support from the local rugby team who have written me a letter of support


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

good luck tom hope u get it up and running


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I had a letter this morning that my application had been accepted as proper on 28th May.

And guess who the Officer dealing with it is?

Thats right the same one that wrote me a letter telling me it would fail.

Nothing like a fair hearing eh?

Oh well time to get ready for the appeal.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Well I had a letter this morning that my application had been accepted as proper on 28th May.
> 
> And guess who the Officer dealing with it is?
> 
> ...


Tom,

Good news..............

So has it been accepted to move forward to approval or move to appeal ??

The more pressure applied hopefully the more they will open their eyes and see this can only be positive for the area and for you

Keep going mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No it just means that Ive submitted the application correctly mate.

See they need it to be submitted correctly so they can turn it down.

:cursing:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> No it just means that Ive submitted the application correctly mate.
> 
> See they need it to be submitted correctly so they can turn it down.
> 
> :cursing:


Utter Gobsh1ts - They must get pleasure in p1ssing on other peoples dreams.

Hopefully this time they may see sense and actually do something that will benefit all.

In this climate, new business should be on the top of they "look good as a council" list.

With so much in the papers lately about councils and MP's you would assume they would be crying out for some good publicity :cursing:

Like you said early, council morons


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom, you have a new council elected last night, If I was you I would get bang into them straight away, make contact with all the new councellors, tell them the story, bring any petitions & letters you have and the newspaper article, anything you can to show them there is a lot of local support for the gym and the only opposition is from the council.

They are new to the job and will be keen to make some big popular decisions straight off the bat - this could be one of them.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

unfortunately the gym is in SOuth Glos not Bristol so they didnt have elections last night.

Also its not really the councillors being stupid its the unelected jobsworth in the PLanning Office that is.

I've actually had some good info off one of the Councillors to aid me.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck with the next stage, Tom.


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Council Morons
> 
> please can you comment on the story, I'm trying to cause as much hassle as possible for the Council so I get the planning.
> 
> Thanks guys


Tom,,have registered and added my comments(x2 by mistake)..good luck..Col


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw this on another site but have only just realised its you TT.

It's total bullsh1t to be honest. In a time of economic slump where jobs are being lost instead of created, they choose to veto a business which could generate employment opportunities for the local community!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Council Morons
> 
> please can you comment on the story, I'm trying to cause as much hassle as possible for the Council so I get the planning.
> 
> Thanks guys


Have you got enough money to hire a planning consultant?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

yes but ive done most of the hard work now and trawled through the planning law to dig out extracts that support my case.

Stupid planning officer has refussed but because of the massive local support its gone to the councillors so time to lobby them now.

Im confident of success as for all her bullsh*t she wrote she couldnt find anything negative to say just that it didnt fit with planning policy.

She even quoted a line from the guidance which she says makes it illegal if the change is granted. However I have already seen the guidance note she refers to and theres 2 other sections in the same guidance that actually support the change of use so thats her sh*t out of luck.

Plus theres loads of other bits I can pick up on.

Dutch Scott is giving me a hand as well from his experience and between all my contacts in bristol we will succeed.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Added to the list Tom.

Wish you luck man!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

done tom, there is a gym i used to train at in cardiff that offers this facility, i have mentioned it in the post it is a great asset to the area.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

running a follow up story tomorrow in the same paper.

Going for the photoshoot today, hopefully will help to pursuade the planning committee of the benefits of the gym.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Post the link to the follow up in case they dont let me know via email... (had to sign up to get my comment in...) oh and comment left mate... bloody planners are jobsworths mate...


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

best of luck with that mate, council need sorting there like

added a comment :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Anger-council-rejects-gym-bid/article-1168283-detail/article.html

New story

PLease note that the council have not refused it yet it is the STUPID *&%£&(& :cursing: :death:  :2guns: :gun_bandana: planning officer that has.

She is notoriuos in the area for this kind of thing and I cant wait to get to the planning committe and tear her apart.

Thats if she shows

Probably wont


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a real pain in the *ss Tom... Hope it gets sorted sooner than later...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Anger-council-rejects-gym-bid/article-1168283-detail/article.html
> 
> New story
> 
> ...


Typical little persons syndrome... good luck with blowing the b!tch out of the water...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well Ive got loads of ammo for whenI get to the committee meeting, loads of planning policy and supporting documents.

Plus I have local support and also a letter of support from my MP unfortunately he's not as proactive as Paul Booths was.

PLus the major fact that there's NO negatives about having a gym there go a long way.

Im very confident that I can pursuade the committee to grant it.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck with it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck bro...keeping it in our prayers...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL

I've had about 5 people in the last few days come up and say they've seen me in the paper.

All from my work (Councillors and other community workers). Everyone apart from my boss who is the town clerk.

Cant wait to see the sh*t fly when she gets told about it.

Oh well only 4 weeks to the planning meeting and then hopefully 2 weeks after I'll get the decision. Then I have to work 4 weeks notice so only 10 weeks of nastiness to put up with haha.

to be honest I have enough cash saved to live for 5 months so if I get sh*t off her I'll just fcuk off once I know I've got the planning. But really would like another months wage while all the legal and architect stuff gets done cos cant really do anything in that time.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

They like to see how many hoops you can jump [email protected] thing for you, your use to working with clowns...


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Goodluck.

Await the updates.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tom, let me know if you need a website done - mates rates and all that. :thumb:


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Tom, let me know if you need a website done - mates rates and all that. :thumb:


WWW.the-local-council-are-a-bunch-of-cun-t-s.com/w4nkers.asp ?

is that taken? :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have been designing the gym today

Heres a pic drawn to scale.

Note the disabled access multistation at the front which you can simply wheel into and put the brake on for upper body exercises.

Sorry about the size.

gymplan.pdf


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gent said:


> WWW.the-local-council-are-a-bunch-of-cun-t-s.com/w4nkers.asp ?
> 
> is that taken? :lol:


Good site

Should really be www.planning-tw-atofficer.com.knob.cnut

as the only hassle Ive had has been from the planning officers.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you planning on using the rooms with the brown floor for classes?

How big is the main weights area?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I have been designing the gym today
> 
> Heres a pic drawn to scale.
> 
> ...


Looks good Tom, bit of a lack of weights machines on the left hand side though?! :confused1: :lol: Oh... posing rooms, sorted!


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Good site
> 
> Should really be www.planning-tw-atofficer.com.knob.cnut
> 
> as the only hassle Ive had has been from the planning officers.


sorry, i did read the whole thread, i is a forgetfull plum. 

This is a common thing, with planning officers getting above their self's. I have had two friends with similar issues; they were resolved in two different ways.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

1) The guy joined the local council and said as a council member "I want this". He took down the machine from the inside, by making it a political vote winner / looser. (I think from the thread you work in the council so maybe that's not for you!)

<o> </o>

2) My other friend got a solicitor to commence legal action against the planning officer. This worked, the planning officer was forced by the council to back down. Because the planning officer was not upholding the guidelines&#8230;

:beer:

Either way it's ****. - Hope this is sorted soon.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PS My wife is an occupational therapist specialising in housing adaptations in Bristol - if you need any info on the disabled access stuff (I don't think you do, but just in case!).


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

defdaz said:


> Looks good Tom, bit of a lack of weights machines on the left hand side though?! :confused1: :lol: Oh... posing rooms, sorted!


Oh yes the rooms on the left are studios for aerobics/martial arts/kickboxing/spin etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> Are you planning on using the rooms with the brown floor for classes?
> 
> How big is the main weights area?


Main weights area is around 400m2 I think, plenty of room


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Main weights area is around 400m2 I think, plenty of room


quality tom not quantity... you of all should know that 

looks cool mate... hope all goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hmmm

clearly just token access for disabled just to try and win council over - your busted son

:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

rs007 said:


> hmmm
> 
> clearly just token access for disabled just to try and win council over - your busted son
> 
> :lol:


LMAO

Yeah I thought Id spend upwards of £3k on disabled kit just as a token gesture cos Ive got the queen looking out of every pocket me.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

When do you find out about all this mate...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

planning meeting is on 17th sept

hopefully a week after that

if you are on facebook I have an update group on there called 'Tom's Gym - Ministry of FItness'


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

In a weeks time I will be at the planning meeting arguing my case.

Ive prepared a 15 page document basically using planning policy and national guidleines to p*ss all over the officers recommendations for refusal.

For example

'There is no evidence that a gym will provide any extra amenities to the local residents'

Bear in mind its now a disused warehouse so a gym being there will definately bring in a social gathering aspect and also a place for healthy living and exercise.

Also

'The area is not in decline' when it says in the Councils OWN LOCAL PLAN that it has been declining for 16 years.

Its drivel like that which form part of the planning officers argument and I am confident of arguing my case.

Can't wait to get up there.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> In a weeks time I will be at the planning meeting arguing my case.
> 
> Ive prepared a 15 page document basically using planning policy and national guidleines to p*ss all over the officers recommendations for refusal.
> 
> ...


Good luck Tom!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Best of luck Tom,

I'd love to have you as the owner at my gym or at least someone with your knowledge.

Keep up the fight.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Best of luck TT... will be rooting for ya... (if I am lucky that will be literally...  )


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tom, what happened at the meeting? Hope it went well.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

defdaz said:


> Tom, what happened at the meeting? Hope it went well.


Not quite mate

First of all the councillor on the panel from that area was on holiday at the meeting and therrefore couldnt vote.

Then the planning manager turned up and told a load of lies to the committee one of which was that the area wasnt in decline and so no flexibility was needed on planning. However I asked her after for evidence that she used to make this statement and she couldnt provide any even worse I got her to clarify and she said that there was no evidence whatsoever that the area was in decline, she essentially made it up.

This is majorly important as planning policy states that for an area in decline flexible planning should be applied to empty buildings.

It went 6 to 4 against me in the end mainly due to this bit of 'evidence'

SO now I have a good case for the appeal, Ive even dug up evidence from the councils OWN website that shows the area is definately in decline such as a graph that shows in June and July the level of unemployment increase in the area was the higest in the county. Hardly a thriving area.

There was also an identical proposal to mine in another part of the county which was granted with no problems, when this was brought up by one of the councillors she was dressed down by the planning manager stating that Yate was in decline and Kingswood wasnt.

This is important when you consider she had NO evidence to make this claim and so the maon reason why mine wasnt the same as one that got granted was because of a statement that was false and also deliberately misleading.

SUffice to say my planning consultant believes we have a very good case for appeal which is where we are going next.

Unfortunately this is to the PLanning Inspectorate and is likely to take over 3 months.

Great:cursing:


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Tom,

Just read through this thread and find it hard to believe that the council would disallow the opening of a gym anywhere in Bristol, or the surrounding areas. The positive effect that it would have, not just for the economic aspect, also employment, the disabled angle, and inducing motivation within the demotivated and disenfranchised would make it a godsend in the area. I wish you all the best with your quest, and hope that it is taken more seriously at the appeal.

I will subscribe and follow your progress with interest and hope.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

myles said:


> Tom,
> 
> Just read through this thread and find it hard to believe that the council would disallow the opening of a gym anywhere in Bristol, or the surrounding areas. The positive effect that it would have, not just for the economic aspect, also employment, the disabled angle, and inducing motivation within the demotivated and disenfranchised would make it a godsend in the area. I wish you all the best with your quest, and hope that it is taken more seriously at the appeal.
> 
> I will subscribe and follow your progress with interest and hope.


http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Body-blow-Bristol-man-gym-bid-refused/article-1387092-detail/article.html

story on the paper site

Thanks mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tom, that seriously rips one, sorry mate.

I'm related to the ex-director of the planning inspectorate through marriage and speaking to him he's said that 80% of appeals are successful so fingers crossed the wait will be more than worthwhile.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers Daz

went to see the local MP again last night, he was very supportive and said he'd write the strongest letter possible to the PLanning Inspector supporting my case.

With all the other evidence I've uncovered and the supporting market evidence from the surveyors which basically said that the market for 8000sq ft warehouses in the area is pretty much non existant, I think we have a good case.


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Left comments for you mate!


----------



## Raylike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tom

You like a bulldog man,fight on!You have more than proved your point mate.

Fight the machine mate.

Ps I thought you would be in Nottingham this weekend?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Bye bye jasmeet... you fvckin idiot! Of all places, you post this on a Mods thread. hahaha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL someone got to it before me

With regards to the gym we submitted our appeal document yesterday to the planning inspectorate. 24 pages long! plus all the appendices.

Council submitted - NOTHING

Shows how much they really want to keep this SEA if they wont even defend their decision even when Im claiming £2k costs off them!

So got 3 weeks left now for final comments and then decison time.

Not long now.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good luck mate

Also as a bigger git could you ask the council why they only provide equipment that will hold individuals under 25 stone? If they have an open access policy why only purchase equipment that obviously excludes potential users?

At a body building gym i know that the bench will hold me and a 180kg bench press, would the council be able to guarantee that the equipment they provide would do the same?

We all pay our tax' and should have equal opportunity of access to equipment that meets our physical needs as diverse as they are.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL one of the suppoprting letters went something like this

'Im sick of going to the crap gyms in Kingswood where there are no weights big enough for me to lift and no consideration for the requirements of a 20 stone powerlifter'


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> LOL one of the suppoprting letters went something like this
> 
> 'Im sick of going to the crap gyms in Kingswood where there are no weights big enough for me to lift and no consideration for the requirements of a 20 stone powerlifter'


Should take him along to the appeal hearing 

All the best mate, everyone on here hopes it is good news for you :thumb:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Tom. I actually lived on the Kingsway, basically around the corner, for about 18 years and It confuses me why they would reject this type of application. Surely if it is not being used, and the owner cannot afford to use it, then they have to consider that although 15 jobs isn't as many as 100 it is 15 more than there are right now.

It's all bull**** mate. I've had so many problems with the council in Bristol and they are mostly arrogant about it when they think they're in the right.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Desperadodan said:


> Hey Tom. I actually lived on the Kingsway, basically around the corner, for about 18 years and It confuses me why they would reject this type of application. Surely if it is not being used, and the owner cannot afford to use it, then they have to consider that although 15 jobs isn't as many as 100 it is 15 more than there are right now.
> 
> It's all bull**** mate. I've had so many problems with the council in Bristol and they are mostly arrogant about it when they think they're in the right.


Yeah mate its actually JUST 2 planning officers - the case officer and her equally spastic boss who are objecting.

EVERYONE else wants it.

The Council meeting only voted against it because of a lie the officer told in the meeting that seemingly made her case secure.

Now we've provided a ream of evidence that shows she lied suprise suprise they dont wish to comment on the appeal.


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

screw em Tom, its amazing how much hassle a couple of idiots can cause you, take it as far as you can


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well Ive got a copy of the full document that my planning guy submitted, its as thick as the Bible with the appendices (supporting docs and pics)

Also got the Councils argument........oh no I havent cos they havent bothered making one.

Tossers

Really hoping this works out now, the amount of stuff we have presented all points to the council or rather this planning officer, making a right pigs ear of the whole thing.

So Im very confident.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Hope all goes well with the appeal, when will you hear ?????

And more to the point, when will the gym be open :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Good luck


----------



## westlondonlad (Sep 30, 2008)

I have not read the entire post but in your appeal statement, have you submitted the followings for the proposed change of use?

1. Marketing study to demostrate that there is no rental demand for current / industrial uses (B2/B3).

2. The premises is unfit for industrial uses.

3. Proposed gym has higher full time employment than an industrial use.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

westlondonlad said:


> I have not read the entire post but in your appeal statement, have you submitted the followings for the proposed change of use?
> 
> 1. Marketing study to demostrate that there is no rental demand for current / industrial uses (B2/B3).
> 
> ...


All that and more mate. Plus an exactly the same proposal that was granted in the same month in the same LPA region. The actual appeal document with all the appendices was at thick as a large print hardback dictionary. There was that much evidence.

Mad7 - March hopefully for opening. Should get the decision in January. deadline for final comments by the council is a week Tue.


----------



## westlondonlad (Sep 30, 2008)

I am only asking because I am a town planner. I wish I have seen your post a few days earlier. Good Luck!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The new gym website is up now thanks to Lorian 

www.mofgym.co.uk

Its only got 2 entries on the blog so far but more will be on the way in the new year including all the other stuff that a gym website needs.


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

Websites looking good Tinytom, when are you expecting the gym to be fully open for business if all goes well?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hopefully in April or end of march if all goes to plan mate


----------

